# Czech/French: Lovecké termíny



## johankka

ahoj! dobry den, jsem francouzska a prekladam loveckou internetovou schranku z cestiny do fr... problem je v tom, ze ta slova jsou dost specializovana a nenechaji se snadne najit v slovniku!
potrebovala bych zjistit co je *kulobrok*, *jednoranna kulovnice, kulova kozlice, selakova politura, zakladka*.
dopredu dekuju!
nashle!
  johankka.


----------



## Jana337

Obavam se, ze budes muset navstivit nejake specializovane forum... Nektera z tech slov jsem v zivote neslysela.

Jana


----------



## werrr

Francouzské ekvivalenty neznám, ale mohu se alespoň pokusit vysvětlit, o co jde.

*Kulovnice* je puška (= fusil). Název je odvozen od použitého střeliva (kulka, koule = balle). Mám dojem, že francouzsky je to "carabine", ale nejsem si jistý, jestli je karabina pouze na kulky.

"Jednoranná" je adjektivum odvozené ze slov "jedna" (= une) a "rána" (= coup). *Jednoranná kulovnice* je tedy kulovnice s jednou hlavní (hlaveň = canon de fusil), kterou je nutné ručně nabíjet po každé ráně (na rozdíl od opakovací kulovnice).

*Kulová kozlice* je spisovné označení pro kulovnici, která má dvě hlavně. Neformálně se často říká pouze "dvojka"

*Kulobrok* je kombinovaná puška, která má jednu kulovou (kulka = balle) a jednu brokovou (brok =  plomb de chasse) hlaveň.

*Zakládka* je zařízení, do kterého se zakládá (vkládá, nabíjí) střela, popř. označení pro proces zakládání.

"Šelakový" je adjektivum odvozené od substantiva "šelak" (= gomme-laque), což je druh pryskyřice. "Politura" je lak (= laque, vernis) nebo fermež (= huile cuite). *Šelaková politura* = vernis français, vernis à la gomme-laque.


----------



## johankka

dorbry den, 
 dekuji za odpevedi. Myslim si, ze skusim prekladat *kulovnice* jako carabine   et *kulobrok*  jako   carabine a plomb.  Zni to dobre?

mejte se hezky.
  Johanka


----------



## werrr

S tou kulovnicí souhlasím, ale kulobrok bude asi jinak. *Carabine à plombs* mi připadá prakticky stejné jako *fusil à plombs*, nebo je v tom nějaký rozdíl? *Fusil à plombs* je česky brokovnice, což v žádném případě není kulobrok. Kulobrok bych spíše viděl na fusil mixte.


----------

